# Which Ram Transcend/Hynix/Corsair/Kingston/Zion



## samrulez (May 14, 2006)

I have an AMD Athlon 2800+ on an MSI K8N Neo-V,with a 80 Gig SATA HDD.I have 256 MB of ram at 333 Mhz.I want to buy another 256 MB chip running at 333 Mhz.Should I go for Transcend/Hynix/Corsair/Kingston/Zion pls tell me the prices of all.........


----------



## ECE0105 (May 14, 2006)

Try Transcend or Kingston.... 

These are the best... I gues Corsair is good too. Check with the other members.


----------



## Kniwor (May 14, 2006)

Get the ram that u already have
If it's a transcend, get transcend...

although it will be hard to find an identical stick if it's Hynix, but try to find an stick same as ur current one.....

if u purchased ram with any of ur friends, i mean u 2 purchased ram together, and he has the other identical 256Mb in his comp... use that and get him another ram....

otherwise, I'll say corsair value select is still better than all that's available in india


----------



## royal (May 14, 2006)

yeah ... go for CORSAIR or KINGSTON   best ones in India


----------



## abracadabra (May 14, 2006)

zinon and hynix are much the same. stay away from these. my presonal choice wuld be coorasir, they are one of the leading ones or go for OCZ*. Choose ones with heat spreaders they culd be expensive but a real gud choice


*subject to availabilty in INDIA


----------



## mumbaiite123 (Sep 19, 2007)

I seriously disagree. i've been using a ZION ram for quite sumtime now and am really satisfied with its performance. After having warranty issues with Corsair, I tried ZION and am glad i did tat.


----------



## bajaj151 (Sep 19, 2007)

If possible...buy same ram...
or go for transcend.....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 19, 2007)

corsair>>kingston>transcend>zion>?


----------



## monkey (Sep 19, 2007)

I would recommend to go for whichever brand u get. Reason: DDR1 is not easily available (especially  DDR333 and lower). Corsair had stopped making these RAMs eons back and now finding even Kingston DDR400 256 MB is rare. So you will have to settle to other brands (I have DDR1 400 MHz RAMS 4x512MB size - 2 Corsair and 2 Transcend - I couldn't find Kingston DDR400 512 MB just few days back anywhere in Delhi).
I would recommend you to find DDR400 modules and use them instead of DDR333. Try anywhere, including online shops like ebay.in. 

Good luck.


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 19, 2007)

its better to use a single 512mb ram stick.....u can buy zion ddr400


----------



## bikdel (Sep 20, 2007)

guys...... lokk at the date.......... THE POST IS OF 14TH JUNE 2006!!!!

hey.. who rediscovered this ol post......heheh???


----------

